# Sensation oder SGS2?



## Mistadon (14. August 2011)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe mein Wildfire vor einiger Zeit geschrottet und die Reparatur kostet 130 Euro. Deswegen hole ich mir jetzt ein neues Handy, kann mich aber nicht wirklich entscheiden.
Ich habe mir mehrere Tests zum Sensation und SGS2 durchgelesen, doch die widersprachen sich manchmal und ich wollte mal die Meinung von "normalen" Usern hören:

-Die Kamera des Sensation ist laut CNet nicht gut, laut Chip aber sehr gut. Wie findet ihr sie? Wie sind farben (weiterhin rotstichig? Farbrauschen?)
-Die Gesprächsqualität soll bei beiden Handys nicht so gut sein. Könnt ihr das bestätigen?
-Auch bei den Bildschirmen bin ich mir nicht sicher: Bringt die höhere Auflösung des Sensation viel oder doch lieber geile Farben des SGS2?
-Das SGS2 lag bei mir gut in der Hand, doch das Sensation konnte ich noch nicht ausprobieren. Kommt man überall dran? (habe große Hände, kam beim SGS2 knapp an alle Ecken ohne mich zu verrenken)
-wie sieht es mit Root, Custom Roms und OC aus? Kann man beide gut rooten und Custom Roms (vorzugsweise Cyanogen) aufspielen? Und wie weit kann man die Übertakten (wenn es sich überhaupt lohnt)?
-beim SGS2 sollen die Displays manchmal farbstichig sein. Wie häufig ist das, ist das stark und kann man das beheben?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich wollte morgen oder übermorgen zu Saturn fahren und da mal nach den Preisen schauen, evtl. auch bei eBay (habt ihr mal nen richtig gutes Angebot gesehen?).

MfG
Mistadon


----------



## McClaine (14. August 2011)

Hi,
ich kann nur fürs SGS2 sprechen, das ich selber besitze:

1. -
2. - die Sprachquali ist besser als beim Wave8500 falls dir das was sagt
3. - nicht nur geilere Farben, schwarz ist schwarz und die Auflösung ist völlig ausreichend, hab noch nie nen Pixel mit bloßem Auge gesehen lol
4. - Ich komme beim SGS2 überall dran und kann mit einer Hand schreiben und das bei 1,79m Körpergröße
5. - Hab meins auch gerootet mitn cwm kf3 und funktioniert einwandfrei. Gleichzeitig hab ich per Tagrek Overclocking die CPU von 1200MHZ per Kern auf 1300MHz overclocked aber gleichzeitig bei allen 5 "Stufen" (200,500,800,1000,1300MHz) die Systemvoltage und Cpu V gesenkt.  Handy läuft rund 10-20% länger.
6. - Was stellst du dir unter farbstichig vor? Die Farbintensität kann man einstellen und sonst sieht es einfach top aus. Medien wie Videos und Bilder werden echt super angezeigt.

Ich würd mal bei Idealo checken, da sind eigentlich die günstigsten angegeben und vllt einer in deiner Nähe.
Ich habs im Mai für 540Eu bei Amazon.de gekauft und noch keinen Cent davon bereut


----------



## Mistadon (14. August 2011)

Ich hab hier das Angebot: Samsung Galaxy S2 SII i9100 Handy *Neu* vom Händler OVP | eBay
das Sensation: HTC SENSATION BLACK HANDY OHNE VERTRAG ANDROID 2.3 V | eBay 
Doch würde ich aus Designgründen und wegen HTC Sense vllt. mehr zum Sensation tendieren. Doch das SGS2 ist auch so mega geil


----------



## Betschi (14. August 2011)

SGS2 vs Sensation ist wie Nvidia gegen ATI. Ich habe mich auch für eine SGS2 entschieden, da ich lieber ein leichtes und dünnes Handy möchte. Wenn du jedoch ein "stabileres" und ein Handy aus Alu möchtest, kannst du ruhig ein Sensation kaufen. Übertaktet habe ich meins auch schon, finde es jedoch nicht notwendig. Custom Roms gibts tonnenweise, ich kann dir sonst pocketpc.ch empfehlen. Super Webseite 

Edit: Ich auf meinem SGS2 habe einen anderen Launcher (Go Launcher EX). Mit dem kannst du nach belieben einstellen, wie alles aussehen soll.


----------



## Hassla (14. August 2011)

Also rein vom Optischen her, würde ich das SII bevorzugen, ich finde den Bildschirm vom S2 genial.
Mein bester Freund hat das S2 und er meint S2 ist sein neuer Liebling... Vorallem wird das Sensation ja mit gelocktem Bootloader ausgeliefert werden und nur über Garntieverzicht kannst du den entlocken, beim S2 ist dies ja nicht so wie ich gelesen habe...


----------



## Zuckerbombe (14. August 2011)

Hi,

ich muss sagen die Farben beim Sensation finde ich besser bzw natürlicher. Finde die vom SGS2 bisschen "too much" bzw unnatürlich.Musst auch sehen, dass das Display des Sensation 16:10 und das SGS2 16:9 hat. Hast halt ein feineres Bild beim Sensation.
Weiterhin kannst du beim Sensation über die HTC-Website den Bootloader freischalten aber du verlierst die Garantie.
Ich finde die Gesprächsqualität beim Sensation nicht schlecht, eher gut. Dasselbe trifft auch auf die Kamera zu. Kaum noch rotstiche wie zB beim DHD.
Weiterhin ist das Sensation etwas dicker als das SGS2 aber, finde ich zumindest, höherwertiger.


----------



## Mistadon (14. August 2011)

Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe. Hab mir noch nen paar Bilder die mit dem Sensation geschossen wurden angesehen, sehen genial aus. Wirklich entscheiden kann ich mich trotzdem noch nicht...
Die Farben beim SGS2 finde ich eig. ganz gut, nur frage ich mich halt was ich letztlich nehmen soll. Das SGS2 ist leichter und dünner, aber kantiger, das Sensation ist etwas langsamer und dicker, dafür liegt es besser in der Hand und ich mag HTC und HTC Sense lieber.

Eine Frage zum SGS2: Wie ist das da mit den Software-Updates? Muss man das Handy mit dem PC verbinden um ne neue Android-Version aufzuspielen? Und was genau ist KE7?


----------



## Betschi (14. August 2011)

KE7 ist eine Kernelversion. Und wie gesagt, wenn du Touchwiz von Samsung nicht magst, einfach einen anderen Launcher installieren


----------



## Pizzatoni (14. August 2011)

Also ich habe das SGS2 und kann das nur empfehlen...ist einfach ein klasse Handy


----------



## Zuckerbombe (14. August 2011)

Ja in Benchmarks ist das Sensation langsamer aber die sind unrelevant für den Alltagsbetrieb  Ist zum teil der größeren Auflösung geschuldet.Aber nicht bei allen.
Ja beim SGS2 brauchst du die Samsung Software soweit ich weiß. Beim Sensation ist es OtA.


----------



## Dan19 (14. August 2011)

Zuckerbombe schrieb:


> Ja in Benchmarks ist das Sensation langsamer aber die sind unrelevant für den Alltagsbetrieb


 Das liegt daran, dass es nicht gerade die neueste Hardware verbaut hat.
Um ein Samsung zu updaten, braucht du die Software "Kies". Jedoch wird dir sogut wie jeder Empfehlen, das Update manuell zu laden und es dann mit Odin ( Odin3 - Download - CHIP Handy Welt ) zu installieren, da es mit Kies öfter mal Probleme gibt.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle das SGS2 nehmen, da es schneller ist als das Sensation und einfach den besten Bildschirm hat, den es bei Smartphones gibt


----------



## Mistadon (14. August 2011)

Wenn ich aber ne Custom Rom wie Cyanogen draufpacke kriege ich die Updates ganz normal übern Rom-Manager oder?
Ist mir halt wichtig dass mein Handy unabhängig vom PC ist.

Und wie ist das mit dem internen Speicher? Steht der wie die MicroSD zur Verfügung sodass ich da Musik etc. draufpacken kann? 16GB sind nen bisschen zu viel für Apps.


----------



## Dan19 (14. August 2011)

Auch wenn du ne Custom Rom drauf machst wirst trotzdem übern PC updaten müssen.. soweit ich weiß. Zumindest habe ich noch nie ein Update direkt übers Handy gezogen^^
Und mit dem Speicher: Bei meinem Galaxy S sind 1,5GB für die Apps festgelegt und den Rest kannst du dann für Fotos, Videos usw verwenden. Jedoch weiß ich nicht wieviel Speicher dass SGS2 für Apps hat. Und wenn die 1,5GB nicht reichen, gibt es bei vielen Apps die möglichkeit, sie per App2SD auf den internen Speicher oder die MicroSD zu verschieben.


----------



## Ezio (14. August 2011)

das geht auch ohne PC


----------



## McClaine (15. August 2011)

Dan19 schrieb:


> Auch wenn du ne Custom Rom drauf machst wirst trotzdem übern PC updaten müssen.. soweit ich weiß. Zumindest habe ich noch nie ein Update direkt übers Handy gezogen^^
> Und mit dem Speicher: Bei meinem Galaxy S sind 1,5GB für die Apps festgelegt und den Rest kannst du dann für Fotos, Videos usw verwenden. Jedoch weiß ich nicht wieviel Speicher dass SGS2 für Apps hat. Und wenn die 1,5GB nicht reichen, gibt es bei vielen Apps die möglichkeit, sie per App2SD auf den internen Speicher oder die MicroSD zu verschieben.


 ?! lol

Beim SGS2 sind 
- 2GB Systemspeihcer
- 11,50GB USB Speicher, also interne SD Card
- bis zu 32GB externe micro SDHC


----------



## ViP94 (15. August 2011)

Ich würde das htc nehmen, ganz einfach weil ich der Meinung bin, dass ein 500€ Handy auch so aussehen sollte und nicht nur aus Platik bestehen sollte. 
Besonders weil es ja sonst kaum handfeste Gründe für das eine oder andere gibt. 

Und ich finde das Samsung Display schon ein wenig grobkörnig, aber ich bin durch mein Retina Display verwöhnt, daher heißt das nicht allzuviel.


----------



## Dan19 (15. August 2011)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> ?! lol
> 
> Beim SGS2 sind
> - 2GB Systemspeihcer
> ...



Ich habe geschriebem beim Galaxy S und nicht Galaxy S2.. wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil..


----------



## McClaine (15. August 2011)

Und in der Threadüberschrift steht ganz klar: 
*Sensation oder SGS2?*


Wenn du nicht weisst, was das SGS2 hat, warum schreibst du dann von deinem Galaxy S? 

Und wer beim Thema bleibt ist klar im Vorteil....


----------



## Dan19 (15. August 2011)

Weil es bei jeden Android Smartphone gleich aufgebaut ist? 
Bei jedem ist ein teil vom internen Speicher nur für Apps ausgelegt. Der Rest kann dann vom Benutzer verwendet werden wie er möchte, z.B. für Fotos, Musik und Videos. 
Und wenn man nicht genau weiß, wieviel Speicher Samsung beim Galaxy S2 nur für Apps benutzt, kann man doch ein anderes als Beispiel nennen, da es genauso funktioniert wie das S2.


----------



## McClaine (15. August 2011)

- 2GB Systemspeicher
- 11,50GB USB Speicher, also interne SD Card -> für Apps & Co
- bis zu 32GB externe micro SDHC-> für Apps, Medien & Co



Nochmal zu Display: Hab bei dem Kumpel schon öfters mal sein HTC LCD mit dem sAmoled LED verglichen. Kurz: ist bestimmt viel Geschmackssache, aber eindeutig zieht das HTC den kürzeren. Alleine schon schwarz/hell, Helligkeit und Displayausleuchtung sind unterschiedlich wie Tag und Nacht. Mir gefällt das SGS2 tausend mal besser.


----------



## Mistadon (15. August 2011)

Danke für eure Hilfe Leute! Hatte beide in der Hand und das SGS2 gefiel mir besser... bestelle es jetzt


----------



## McClaine (15. August 2011)

gute Wahl!


----------



## Dan19 (15. August 2011)

Du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen


----------

